# Korean Airliner lands blind



## R988 (Jun 12, 2006)

http://video.news.com.au/?channel=World+News&clipid=78827&bitrate=300&format=wmp

No actual footage of the landing unfortunately but the plane is pretty beat up, top marks to the pilot!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 12, 2006)

Pretty wild!

I know there is an autoland system slaved into the glideslope but usually its operation is usually limited.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good job by the pilot. But arent "blind" landings part of ILS training for commericial pilots?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 12, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Good job by the pilot. But arent "blind" landings part of ILS training for commericial pilots?


Yes, but under normal conditions there is a minimum altitude where if you don't have a visual on the runway, you can't land. This is what is adhered to 90% of the time. I know there are system that will bring the aircraft down blind but they are only authorized under certian conditions at certain airports..


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good video R988.

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2006)

Pretty wild by the sounds of things! Good on the pilot for getting it down in (almost) one piece.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

it all depends on the weather and the equipment on the aircraft i could'nt load the video so I'm not aware of the cause or did he not have enough gas to divert


----------



## R988 (Jun 14, 2006)

some more info for those who can't see the video


> S Korean jet lands minus nose, radar and blind
> Published: Sunday, 11 June, 2006, 09:11 AM Doha Time
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topi...o=91159&version=1&template_id=45&parent_id=25


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2006)

I just got in touch with my father in law (he flies A320s), he said the aircraft is equipped with an "autoland" system, all you need is an airport eqipped for ILS. You're supposed to adhere to the minimus published for the landing airport that are found in the approach chart (which means that you need to actually see the runway at a certain height under normal conditions). Although the aircraft can land itself this would be highly unnerving after getting pummeled with hail....


----------

